# Craftsman GT5000 917276020 PTO issue



## JKWill (Mar 21, 2014)

My Craftsman riding mower (looks like a certain Husqvarna model) has a PTO problem. I got this mower to run like a scalded dog. When trying to engage the PTO (clutch?). Kills mower. Seat interlock works fine. Functions when running, with engine off and switch on, can hear seat interlock click. With engine off, can hear PTO switch click on/off. With engine running, activating PTO switch causes spark to emanate from under frame, right below starter.

If there is a fuse, I see it on wiring diagram but cant locate it on mower (Its prolly right in plain view. I dunno.)

Not being a mower mechanic, not really sure how to lift mower up where I can see the wiring to the clutch. Being an electro-mechanic, I'd guess the problem is at the clutch connection (given the spark during initiation).

I could use some advice.

Help appreciated.


----------



## lees (May 24, 2017)

It is hard to determine what the problem is by your description. Try this: with the engine off, turn the key to on and engage the PTO clutch. You should hear the clutch come on. It will make a noise that can be easily heard. When this problem occurs, does the engine die as soon as the PTO is engaged or does the engine choke down due to something being locked up and not enough power to overcome that? A video of the issue might also help with a diagnosis.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

when you engage the PTO, does the engine stall quickly with belt squeal or runs down as when you turn the ignition off ?, if the engine stalls as in my first question, then I would remove the deck belt and try again with the PTO, if the engine doesn't stall with belt removed, then you have a seized spindle or belt idler, if the engine stills stalls, then it is possible that you have a seized bearing in the electroclutch, -- and with the spark you see, the connector could be loose or the cable has rubbed against the chassis and is shorting.

The fuse is a blade fuse and pushes into a two wire connector.

I am curious as to how you see the spark under the frame!!.


----------



## JKWill (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay. The engine stalls and belt squeals immediately upon engaging the clutch (with engine running). With the engine off, pulling the clutch switch causes the clutch to "thunk" and jiggles the belt. The spark doesn't happen unless the engine is running when engaging. Which seems to indicate the spark is coming from something mechanical. The wiring is in good shape, and is in a nice vinyl case.

Removing the belt to check the clutch seems prudent.

I will get my wife to activate the thing so I can get a better view of the spark. As I can't quite see the spark while kneeling. 

Thanks for the heads up on the location of the 30 amp fuse, I found it right after posting.

I'm going to put the mower on pickup truck ramps to see better. Right now moving/removing the belts is pure magic, I can't see anything and don't have a mower lift.

Thanks for the clues. My wife is tired of me putting all my time on working on that dang mower.(and the weed are knee high) But I will get under it as soon as I can sneak away.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Most times to remove a belt from the engine pulley, you place a ring spanner onto the nut/bolt head on the belt idler pulley and pull against the spring pressure enough to shift the belt off of the engine pulley, you may have to remove a belt guide from around the engine pulley first though, or there may be enough room to slide the belt between the guide and pulley.

It sounds like you have a seized spindle or idler on the mower deck and that is what is causing the stall.

You can never please the minister for war and finance, I know.


----------

